# SportsSouth - why doesn't DISH show it nationally



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

I noticed that DIRECTV shows the programming from SportsSouth, but DISH does not unless you live in one of the states in the southeast that evidentally is allowed to carry it. I live in Indiana and can watch SportsSouth about any time I want (except for pro team repeats).
SportsSouth shows up in the guide on DIRECTV, but not in the guide for DISH. What's the deal?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you subscribe to multisport with Dish then you can watch SportSouth (and other RSNs) nationally. Otherwise you only get the one (or two) that are appropriate for your market.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

HDMe said:


> If you subscribe to multisport with Dish then you can watch SportSouth (and other RSNs) nationally. Otherwise you only get the one (or two) that are appropriate for your market.


Has this changed? I don't subscribe to the Multisports pack anymore, but when I did, SportsSouth was never included with the other RSN's. It seemed to be a continuation from the old "Turner South" contract that kept it as a true regional.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

saltrek said:


> Has this changed? I don't subscribe to the Multisports pack anymore, but when I did, SportsSouth was never included with the other RSN's. It seemed to be a continuation from the old "Turner South" contract that kept it as a true regional.


Since I don't currently subscribe to multisport myself, I'll have to let someone else answer that for sure... but my understanding is that you get all the RSNs. There are some situations where you might not get all of the HD RSNs since some are on 61.5 and others are on 129 and most folks are not pointing at both locations... but other than that, my understanding is that you get all the RSNs with multisport.


----------



## J. Black (Apr 1, 2008)

I subscribe to the multi sport package on Dish and I don't get Sport South here in Iowa. I also don't get all the games of the Kansas City Royals, the MLB team geographically located nearest to my home in Des Moines, but that's a rant for another day.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, Turner South used to be much more than just sports. :sure: Because it only had regional rights to movies and stuff like that, it was only available to its region. I'm guessing that whatever old contract it has with Dish still reflects that idea.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

J. Black said:


> I subscribe to the multi sport package on Dish and I don't get Sport South here in Iowa. I also don't get all the games of the Kansas City Royals, the MLB team geographically located nearest to my home in Des Moines, but that's a rant for another day.


Agreed, i thought the screwy blackout system for KC games in Iowa went away when FSN took over. Guess not. And again SportsSouth only avail where the old Turner South used to be for E*.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

It's now part of Fox Sports, but those "Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, South Carolina, and parts of North Carolina" fightin' words are in the books. I especially remember the "parts of North Carolina" portion from the fine print I'd read.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I see why/where I was confused now earlier in this thread... I keep wanting to think SportSouth and FOX Sports South are the same thing... but they are not. I am in central NC and don't get SportSouth at all.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe upon contract renewal you'll get it with E* like we currently do nationwide with sports pack on D*.


----------



## Randal Graves (Nov 6, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I see why/where I was confused now earlier in this thread... I keep wanting to think SportSouth and FOX Sports South are the same thing... but they are not. I am in central NC and don't get SportSouth at all.


Yeah, they're two different channels. FSN South has all the national FSN programmimg, SportSouth is more local to the southern viewing area.


----------



## stevetanneyhill (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm in New York and I'm trying to chose between D* and E*. I've had them both in the past and I like the E* equipment better, but I really want to be able to watch SportSouth. Is SportSouth now available nationwide on E* by purchasing the Multi Sport package? (the reason I ask again is because the last post I can find on the topic is over 1 year old and I'm hoping the situation has changed). Thanks so much!


----------



## stevetanneyhill (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I tried to send an email to Dish programing about this, but they could only send me a canned response about Fox Sports South (as opposed to SportSouth). I sent them a reply asking for clarification, but I doubt they'll understand what I'm asking. Can anyone who subscribes to Multi Sport (and is outside of the Southeast) check to see if they get SportSouth?

Thanks so much.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

stevetanneyhill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm in New York and I'm trying to chose between D* and E*. I've had them both in the past and I like the E* equipment better, but I really want to be able to watch SportSouth. Is SportSouth now available nationwide on E* by purchasing the Multi Sport package? (the reason I ask again is because the last post I can find on the topic is over 1 year old and I'm hoping the situation has changed). Thanks so much!


SportSouth is a regional sports network that reaches approximately 8.9 million cable and satellite subscribers in South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Tennessee and western North Carolina.

If you do NOT live in the five and 1/2 state coverage area (see above paragraph) you can still watch SportSouth by switching to DirecTV and signing up for the Sportspack package (interestingly, you CANNOT get SportSouth by switching to Dish Network and adding the Multi Sport package, even though Dish Network offers SportSouth to subscribers INSIDE the 5 and 1/2 state coverage area).

The blackout policy dates back to the days of Turner/Time Warner ownership. However, as of August 2007, it appears the restrictions have been lifted on DirecTV. Perhaps things will change (for Dish customers OUTSIDE the coverage area) when the contract between Dish and SportSouth is up for renewal.


----------



## billmarc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes, that is correct. I subscribe to DISH Network and when I lived in Tennessee two years through eighteen months ago I received SportsSouth and all of the teams that they carry, but when I moved back to Indiana I lost the ability to receive SportsSouth. In fact, the service does not even show up in the guide anymore.


----------



## stevetanneyhill (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, that's too bad. You'd think Dish could get this worked out since it's been on DirecTV's Sports Pack since 2007.


----------

